# Réparation d'un MacBook Pro (choc sur le capot)



## Touit (7 Janvier 2009)

Salut tout le monde, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 15,4" Alu en novembre dernier, il est donc tout récent. Malheureusement, l'autre jour j'ai fais tomber une assiette (si si c'est possible ) sur le capot de mon MacBook Pro alors que l'avait justement mit par terre, derrière la table basse pour que rien ne lui arrive. Bref, résultat le capot est rayé et un peu enfoncé. Rien de grave me direz vous puisqu'il fonctionne parfaitement, mais qu'est-ce que c'est moche. Je suis donc allé cet après-midi dans l'une des boutiques iConcept de Bordeaux (si vous connaissez pas => http://www.iconcept.fr) qui sont spécialisés dans la vente et la maintenance de matériel Apple. Et là c'est le drame: 583 HT pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il faut soit disant changer tout le bloc écran (dalle, capot... bref toute la partie supérieure du Mac). Il est évident qu'après avoir payé la bagatelle de 1800 pour l'acheter, je me vois mal ressortir une telle somme. Reste que je m'en sers tous les jours étant étudiant en informatique.. je l'apporte tous les jours en cours. Donc, voilà mes questions:

  - Ce prix et le fait qu'il faille changer tout le bloc écran vous semble t'il normal? Avez-vous eu ce problème et avez-vous été obligé de changer tout le bloc aussi? Connaissez-vous une autre boutique près de chez moi (33000 Bordeaux) pour la réparation?
  - Est-ce qu'à la revente il perdra toute se valeur si je ne le fais réparer?

Voilà, merci pour vos réponses. Je termine juste en disant que l'alu c'est beau et il n'y a pas de trace d'usure au niveau des poignées quand on se sert du portable parce que la teinte ne s'estompe pas.. mais quand il se prend un choc, même faible, aïe aïe aïe, ça pardonne pas, il est marqué, ça revient pas en place comme le plastique .


----------



## fontace (7 Janvier 2009)

Salut et bienvenue sur ce fabuleux forum !

Oui, l'alu c'est (très) beau, mais ce n'est pas aussi robuste que l'on pense. Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi car moi, une bête griffure me ferait déjà ch... :mouais:

Oui, il faut obligatoirement remplacer tout l'écran. Un technicien m'a dit que c'est à cause de la complexité et de toutes les pièces qui le composent, cela revient moins cher en main d'oeuvre à Apple de remplacer tout le bloc lorsque la machine est sous garantie.

Oui, ton MBP (dans l'état) perdra de sa valeur mais à quel point, cela dépendra de l'importance donnée par acheteur à ce défaut. A mon avis, tu peux compter dans les 200 EUR en moins sur le prix de revente... mais c'est difficile à affirmer.


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Janvier 2009)

Essaye, à tout hasard, de faire un tour ici :

http://www.skinizi.com/fr/portables-mac-9/macbook-pro-15-12/

Et puis il y a aussi :

http://jff.lifematon.info/index.php?2007/05/04/273-skin-pour-ipod-nano-et-macbook

( j'ai fait la requête Google "skins for macbook" )

Il y a certainement d'autres choses a trouver dans ce registre.

Je sais, ce n'est pas le pied, mais cela pourrait arranger quelque peu la situation, d'autant plus qu'en cherchant bien, il y a vraiment de belles créations.


----------



## Touit (7 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ces réponses rapides, les skins c'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée. Mais bon même rayé, j'aime bien la couleur de l'alu .

Donc apparemment ils sont sérieux chez iConcept, parce que c'est à peu de chose près ce que le type m'a dit: c'est trop complexe. Bon, ben il va rester comme ça tant pis, un peu dépité mais bon..

Ah, si et avec du produit anti-rayure, comme pour l'automobile, quelqu'un a testé sur de l'alu.. c'est "teinté dans la masse", ça doit pas être peint donc..?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Janvier 2009)

Le problème de l'écran des « unibody » est que la dalle en verre est collée sur le panneau TFT et je pense que le capot aussi est collé. Il faut donc tout changer...

Dans la série trucs et astuces, les carrosseries automobiles ont un système à ventouse pour débosseler. Ce système ne dégrade même pas la peinture... Par contre, je crois que ça fait un choc en tirant la bosse. 

Pour la rayure, il existe des peintures pour le modélisme qui rendent très bien l'aspect aluminium...


----------



## fontace (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le problème de l'écran des « unibody » est que la dalle en verre est collée sur le panneau TFT et je pense que le capot aussi est collé. Il faut donc tout changer...
> 
> Dans la série trucs et astuces, les carrosseries automobiles ont un système à ventouse pour débosseler. Ce système ne dégrade même pas la peinture... Par contre, je crois que ça fait un choc en tirant la bosse.
> 
> Pour la rayure, il existe des peintures pour le modélisme qui rendent très bien l'aspect aluminium...



Quoiqu'il tente, cela empirera les choses... il existe divers produits soi-disant "faits" pour l'alu mais cela se verra toujours, ce sera même pire. Crois-moi, il vaut mieux rester tranquille et vivre avec ou alors faire le remplacement de la pièce.


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme également qu'il faut changer toute la partie supérieure.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le problème de l'écran des « unibody » est que la dalle en verre est collée sur le panneau TFT et je pense que le capot aussi est collé. Il faut donc tout changer...



Oui, mais même sur les MBP précédents, les conséquences sont les mêmes (c'est-à-dire tout changer).


----------



## mistermagic (8 Janvier 2009)

Désolé pour ton MBP. 

Si tout cela est cher pour toi, pourquoi ne mettre un autocollant sur l'endroit endommager. Un autocollant vraiment simpas qui mariera avec le design alu du Mac??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je confirme également qu'il faut changer toute la partie supérieure.
> 
> Oui, mais même sur les MBP précédents, les conséquences sont les mêmes (c'est-à-dire tout changer).



Effectivement, je viens de voir sur ifixit qu'ils ne vendent pas le carter d'écran seul. Mais l'ensemble supérieur à un prix effrayant (999 $ et encore, c'est pour le vieux) !   Par contre, pour les plus vieux, on peut avoir uniquement la dalle. Il vaut mieux être soigneux avec le capot. 




Mode fraude on
Tu peux toujours explosé ton écran toi-même et faire jouer l'assurance familiale. Voir le sujet de Lamar à ce propos... Personnellement, je ne suis pas trop chaud pour ce genre de choses.
Mode fraude off


----------



## Touit (14 Janvier 2009)

Pas besoin de frauder en fait, j'ai effectivement appelé mon assurance et surprise, l'assurance de mon appartement comporte une clause sur la bureautique. Donc, malgré une franchise de quelques dizaines d'euros (que mon assureur a fait sauté), la réparation (780 TTC montage compris) est intégralement prise en charge. Donc mon Mac va retrouver son design initial la semaine prochaine si tout va bien .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Janvier 2009)

Et le « pire », c'est que j'ai aussi cette couverture avec mon assurance familiale mais que je n'y pense jamais ! :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Touit (15 Janvier 2009)

Lol, ben au moins ma mésaventure t'aura permis de t'en rappeler . Moi j'étais même pas au courant que mon assurance prenait en charge ces choses là, heureusement c'est le cas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Janvier 2009)

Quand on y pense, c'est fou une réparation qui représente à la grosse louche 40% du prix du portable. C'est comme si on changeait tout l'avant d'une voiture qui a une bosse dans un pare choc ! :mouais:


----------



## Touit (15 Janvier 2009)

Au passage le type d'iConcept s'est bien marré quand il a vu que j'avais essayé de sauver les meubles en passant un produit antirayures à l'endroit où l'alu a été rayé. Parce que franchement, je ne le conseille pas. Si, en effet on ne voit plus autant la rayure, on voit clairement que l'alu a été poli. La surface est toute lisse alors que le reste du capot est très légèrement granuleux. Donc à la lumière, c'est pire.

Il m'a aussi confirmé que je n'étais pas le premier déçu de l'alu.. Ils ont même prévu une case "Rayure" sur la fiche d'intervention, à côté des "Réparation Logicielle", "Montage Barrette de RAM", etc.. lol. Donc ça doit être assez fréquent.


----------



## Touit (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quand on y pense, c'est fou une réparation qui représente à la grosse louche 40% du prix du portable. C'est comme si on changeait tout l'avant d'une voiture qui a une bosse dans un pare choc ! :mouais:



C'est clair. D'ailleurs, dans la rubrique "j'ai la guigne", je me suis fais vandalisé la voiture le mois dernier (si si là aussi c'est possible dans une rue calme de Bordeaux.. il suffit de pas avoir de chance). Y deux espèces de débilos qui se sont battus sur le capot de ma voiture en fait (toujours des histoires de capots ) et la facture du carrossier pour le changement du capot et de la calandre s'élève à 500... pour un Xsara en plus, ce qui n'est pas une petite voiture. Quand on pense que ça coûte 780 pour le MacBook Pro , on se dit qui y a des trucs pas normaux.


----------



## Touit (21 Janvier 2009)

Voilà, c'est fait, il est tout beau tout neuf! Je recommande fortement iConcept du coup, ils me l'ont réparé en 45min top crono


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Janvier 2009)

45 minutes pour une telle opération; efficace, effectivement... 

Attention maintenant !


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Janvier 2009)

Maintenant on arrête d'essayer de faire tourner des assiettes sur une tige en bois, on est pas au cirque ici 

Ceci dit ton expérience a au moins le mérite de nous rappeler que dans de nombreux cas, nos assurances peuvent prendre en charge les petits pépins de la vie. Comme quoi on ne paye pas forcément pour rien, il suffit juste de savoir quand la faire intervenir...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Janvier 2009)

D'autant plus que ce n'est même pas une fraude : certaines assurances familiales prennent en charge le plus simplement du monde ces petits accidents.


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bien sûr que ce n'est pas une fraude dans ce cas et il faut être extrêmement prudent avec la fraude à l'assurance qui est très sévèrement punie. D'autant que les assurances multiplient les vérifications...

N'oublions pas que la fraude à l'assurance, comme le vol dans les grandes surfaces, a pour effet de faire grimper les prix pour tout le monde, y compris les gens honnêtes.


----------



## desertea (22 Janvier 2009)

Touit a dit:


> Pas besoin de frauder en fait, j'ai effectivement appelé mon assurance et surprise, l'assurance de mon appartement comporte une clause sur la bureautique. Donc, malgré une franchise de quelques dizaines d'euros (que mon assureur a fait sauté), la réparation (780 TTC montage compris) est intégralement prise en charge. Donc mon Mac va retrouver son design initial la semaine prochaine si tout va bien .



Tu es assuré où ? car ce type de garantie m'intéresse beaucoup !!


----------



## smitch (27 Février 2009)

Touit a dit:


> Pas besoin de frauder en fait, j'ai effectivement appelé mon assurance et surprise, l'assurance de mon appartement comporte une clause sur la bureautique. Donc, malgré une franchise de quelques dizaines d'euros (que mon assureur a fait sauté), la réparation (780 TTC montage compris) est intégralement prise en charge. Donc mon Mac va retrouver son design initial la semaine prochaine si tout va bien .



Bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir ce que tu as dis exactement à ton assurance. En fait si tu leurs a dis que c'était toi "l'auteur" de ce sinistre? ou si c'était quelqu'un qui avait abimé ton macbook.
Parce que hier j'ai fais tomber mon macbook unibody  à cause d'une table à rabat  et il a un pète sur la coté (vers l'indicateur de charge de la batterie). Même si il n'est pas très gros j'aimerai remplacer la coque. MacBook-Unibody-Upper-Case-Backlit

J'ai peur que, si je dis que c'est moi qui l'a fait tomber il ne fasse pas marcher l'assurance.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

Si tu n'as pas d'assurance spéciale, il reste la responsabilité civile, mais dans ce cas il faut que se soit une tierce personne qui fasse chuter ton ordi !!
Donc dans ton cas c'est moute !!!


----------



## smitch (27 Février 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas d'assurance spéciale, il reste la responsabilité civile, mais dans ce cas il faut que se soit une tierce personne qui fasse chuter ton ordi !!
> Donc dans ton cas c'est moute !!!



Ben j'ai l'assurance pour mon appartement comme *Touit*. 
Après je ne sais pas si j'ai la clause sur la bureautique mais je vais appeler pour savoir ça (après avoir eu la réponse de Touit bien sûr  pour ne pas me trouver bête au téléphone lorsque l'on va me demander les détails du sinistre).


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

smitch a dit:


> Ben j'ai l'assurance pour mon appartement comme *Touit*.
> Après je ne sais pas si j'ai la clause sur la bureautique mais je vais appeler pour savoir ça (après avoir eu la réponse de Touit bien sûr  pour ne pas me trouver bête au téléphone lorsque l'on va me demander les détails du sinistre).



Les clauses dont tu parles, couvre le matériel électronique et électrique contre la foudre par exemple, suite à une inondation mais jamais pour un appareil qu'on a laissé tomber !!!
Pour cela il y a des assurances spéciales (voir chez April par exemple) mais le prix est très élevé !!!

L'assurance de ton appart, couvre si par exemple un pote vient chez toi avec son Macbook et que tu les lui fais tomber !!! dans se cas là, l'assurance fonctionne.
Mais pas si tu fais toi même tomber ta machine chez toi !!!


----------



## smitch (27 Février 2009)

ouais ok mais après c'est qu'une histoire de syntaxe de ce que tu vas raconter à l'assurance...c'est pour celà que j'attends la réponse de *Touit*. Car lui-même le dis "l'assurance de mon appartement comporte une clause sur la bureautique" qui lui a permis de ne rien payer à part une franchise de quelques dizaines d'euros.

Donc si, comme *Touit*, l'assurance de mon appartement peut me permettre de changer la coque de mon macbook je ne voit pas pourquoi je n'en profiterai pas.


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

J'espère mais honnêtement je suis dubitatif !!!

Une assurance contre la casse d'un portable coûte à elle seule pratiquement le même prix qu'une assurance habitation (si ce n'est pas plus) !!! 

Mais donne nous de tes nouvelles c'est des intéressant.

A titre d'exemple :


----------

